# Advice please.



## ashber (Jan 28, 2012)

I’d say I’m a keen car cleaner, been using two bucket and snow foam for some time now. I’ve been interested in DAs for some time and have good understanding of how to use one. After reading lots on here I’ve just bought myself a DAS 6 kit along with pads and got a assortment of compounds I also purchased a bottle of Scholl S20 black after watching some vids.

Fortunately a local detailer that works at my local Porsche independent garag3 has offered to give me some tuition!

However for my own knowledge I have a question, my car a 10yr + old Porsche sadly developed some scuffs in a few places after I left a Porsche OEM cover on the car in the wind for a week.

The car which I acquired around 6 months ago allegedly was treated to a cheap ceramic / protective coating called Diamond white in 2015.

Now if I go taking my DA to the car will this not remove the coating in places?

I have purchased some TAC Products inc- oil zero Tac system ceramic coat hydrophobic polymer sealant and some TAC system seal plastic rubber.

Should I be concerned about the old coating or need to carry out some form of cleanse first?

Thanks Lee.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

> The car which I acquired around 6 months ago allegedly was treated to a cheap ceramic / protective coating called Diamond white in 2015.
> 
> Now if I go taking my DA to the car will this not remove the coating in places?


Sure it wasn't diamond brite, or did they pour cheap cider over your car 

I'd imagine after 4 years the coating will have worn off, but polishing will remove any that's left.


----------



## ashber (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks, and you may be correct with the name of the coating! I was recalling from when I looked t the paperwork.

I’m assuming I’d be best off doing the whole car if I intend to use a new ceramic coat after the polish?

Thanks for the answer.


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes I’d certainly do the whole car. Remember tar remover, iron remover, clay before polish 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

The existing coating which I think is just a sealant anyway is as good as the persons who applied it. It then needs some kind of maintenance which probably hasn't been done so it's long gone. 

As suggested do the whole decon on it and apply what you have. Tac systems do very good stuff but not used the items you have. I have tac systems moonlight on mine and that's excellent. 

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## ashber (Jan 28, 2012)

So clay bar after I’ve used the DA ? And before final polish ?

Or clay bar before using the Da ?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

ashber said:


> So clay bar after I've used the DA ? And before final polish ?
> 
> Or clay bar before using the Da ?


Clay bar before DA bro!!!!


----------



## big dave 666 (Aug 2, 2014)

As mentioned decontaminate the paintwork before machining it. Ie
Snow foam
Rinse
Two bucket method
Rinse
Dry
Fallout remover
Rinse
Tar remover
Rinse
Clay 
rinse
Dry
Begin with machine.


----------



## ashber (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for summing that up! Makes perfect sense really to remove all contamination before machining!


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

Tat remover goes before iron (fallout) remover in my routine. There can be iron under the tar spots so remove them first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashber (Jan 28, 2012)

What’s the thoughts on using IPA (isopropyl alcohol) as a decontaminate agent?
And if so would you dilute with water to a given ratio?

I have a bottle of IPA and a bottle of de-ironised water that I use to make a record vinyl cleaning solution?

Thanks Lee


----------

